# What are the settings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?



## MauiPerformance (Jul 27, 2008)

I am ready to sublimate my first stainless steel mug. What are the settings for the heat press? Also what are the settings for a keychain and mouse pad? I believe all three are from Unisub. Thanks.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: What are the ettings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?*

Stainless steel mug:
400 degree medium pressure 4 min. ....if using insert
400 degree light pressure 4 min......if not using insert

Mouse pad:
prepress 20 sec. press 55 sec. 400 degree med pressure.

keychain 75 sec med press 400 degree


----------



## MauiPerformance (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What are the ettings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?*

Thanks Sonya, I used all the settings you suggested for the stainless steel mug, key chain and mouse pad. Everything came out perfect the first time.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: What are the ettings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?*

You are welcome. Please feel free to call me any time.


----------



## LordZargon (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: What are the ettings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?*

I see the Sonya already responded, but go to www.conde.com and register on their partner program. Its free. Once registered you can get access to a wealth of information as well as their versions of the ArTainium ICC profiles for free. 

Conde is my major supplier for sublimation blanks and I have even bought 2 heat presses from them. They don't deal on Sublimation inks, but nobody seems to offer a price break on those. SawGrass seems to control the price pretty well and will SIC their lawyers on anyone who tries to meddle in their market.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: What are the ettings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?*

When you order inks, I would suggest you contact your sales rep directly.


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What are the ettings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?*

hey thanks for the info 
btw can you sublimation on any stainless steel?
or does it have to be especially done for sublimation?


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: What are the ettings for sublimating a stainless steel mug?*

Don't forget about Conde youtube page they have step by step video of how to do it


----------

